

When selling up becomes selling out  - bootload
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/aug/07/research.netrich

======
asdflkj
_It's easy to feel righteous and indignant and shake our fists when the people
behind our favourite startup sell up earlier than we wanted them to._

If the notion of feeling righteous and indignant about that perplexes you, you
might have just discovered the difference between an average Guardian reader
and those of us who are sane.

~~~
tc7
My thoughts exactly. My sense of wonderment grew as I read along and slowly
realized that the author wasn't using the word 'blackmail' in jest.

W... tf?

